# Invisible defenders skins?



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I know everyone here loves decalgirl as do I. But I was curious if anyone had ordered from this site and what their impression was. They have alot of pretty ones...and some wild ones (someone on there really likes skulls), but I saw a few I really liked. Just wanted some feedback. And they do have K3 skins.

http://invisibledefenders.com/


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've looked at these skins several times, they have a huge selection.  I asked the same question as you, some time ago, and seems like someone told me Invisible Defenders used to be called something else (??) and they heard that their skins leave some residue on your device.  If I really wanted one, I would try it though.  You could always use some Goo-Gone or something on it!  The main reason I won't buy anything from them is all they offer is glossy, I don't want anything but matte finish.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Patricia, It says on their website that they leave no residue. I spoke to someone that ordered one and they said theirs didn't also. They also said the skins are matte and not glossy. I didn't think they looked glossy but wasn't sure if that was just my computer screen. The application picture shows that it has a film on top and you place the skin on your object and then peel the film off. I may give them a try and see.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Hi Kindled Spirit

I have previously had a skin for my old K2 from Invisible Defenders.
They didn't leave any residue and the one i had was glossy and was gorgeous.
The difference I found between ID and DG was the cut of the skin.
The DG skin cut out is a lot more accurate and perfect.
The ID skin wasn't cut as well - for instance the cut out of the keys was a little off and there was a lot of white space around the edge.
Was still a good product tho.
Hope this helps


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

The skin on my K2i is one of these. It went on really easily (the cut out bit was done and all I had to do was strip off the plastic and put it on, then strip off the other side) and looks great still  I haven't tried taking it off yet, so I have no idea about residue sorry


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Amiedoll said:


> The skin on my K2i is one of these. It went on really easily (the cut out bit was done and all I had to do was strip off the plastic and put it on, then strip off the other side) and looks great still  I haven't tried taking it off yet, so I have no idea about residue sorry


OH MY! What a beautiful combination of skin and cover! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks AmandasPanda and Amiedoll  And Amiedoll beautiful combo


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks Patricia, It says on their website that they leave no residue. I spoke to someone that ordered one and they said theirs didn't also. They also said the skins are matte and not glossy. I didn't think they looked glossy but wasn't sure if that was just my computer screen. The application picture shows that it has a film on top and you place the skin on your object and then peel the film off. I may give them a try and see.


I don't know about their skins being matte and not glossy. I sent them an email and asked if they made matte skins and they responded that all of their skins are glossy.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

What about the skins without the keys cut out?


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## dio_dio (Jan 6, 2011)

I think all their skins are just glossy.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

Are the skins that cover they keys any good?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I forgot to take a picture of the skin before I put it on... but I can say that it's a flat skin. The key covers are not bubbled prior to putting on the Lindle.

Can you find the Smak-Dab clip in the picture? I borrowed someone else's idea of using a piece of the skin that is supposed to go on the back of the Kindle. I don't put that piece on anyhow.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

What I REALLY like about the skins from this company is that the vinyl comes on a big sheet of clear transfer material. You use that to put ALL of the skin on at once, instead of positioning each piece.  (The four forward/back buttons, the main piece, and the little square piece for the controller.)


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

If this skin covers the keys and looks nice, I may go with the Graphite ($139).


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Teinouji said:


> If this skin covers the keys and looks nice, I may go with the Graphite ($139).


Yep, the keys are covered.  The only bummer is that they don't have matte skins. However, even though they are glossy, I just checked to see what kind of glare I got with my lighted cover. None! I'm sitting in a semi-dark room right now. I put the skin on this afternoon.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yep, the keys are covered.  The only bummer is that they don't have matte skins. However, even though they are glossy, I just checked to see what kind of glare I got with my lighted cover. None! I'm sitting in a semi-dark room right now. I put the skin on this afternoon.


Thank you for the fast response, Kim. So, overall, you would recommend the no-key skins? Was it easy to put on? Does it seem sturdy, meaning it looks to not come undone at the edges in the future?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

They don't seem to have a NO pattern version?  They do have some with less pattern.  I'd prefer my basic graphite to show - I don't want to be distracted.  That bookshelf one is intriguing but too busy for me.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

ff2 said:


> They don't seem to have a NO pattern version? They do have some with less pattern. I'd prefer my basic graphite to show - I don't want to be distracted. That bookshelf one is intriguing but too busy for me.


What about this?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Teinouji said:


> Thank you for the fast response, Kim. So, overall, you would recommend the no-key skins? Was it easy to put on? Does it seem sturdy, meaning it looks to not come undone at the edges in the future?


The vinyl seems to be the same weight as Decal Girl -- which is very nice. I think the ID skin was way easier to put on than Decal Girl because of the transfer plastic that lets you adhere all of the pieces at the same time. The vinyl doesn't come off the transfer plastic until you rub it down, so you can easily re-align everything until you are satisfied. (This was so much easier than the darn screen protector I put on my iPod Touch this afternoon.) I did have to email them about where to find the screen saver image - they emailed it to me. I'm only on day one with this skin, but I like it so far.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> The vinyl seems to be the same weight as Decal Girl -- which is very nice. I think the ID skin was way easier to put on than Decal Girl because of the transfer plastic that lets you adhere all of the pieces at the same time. The vinyl doesn't come off the transfer plastic until you rub it down, so you can easily re-align everything until you are satisfied. (This was so much easier than the darn screen protector I put on my iPod Touch this afternoon.) I did have to email them about where to find the screen saver image - they emailed it to me. I'm only on day one with this skin, but I like it so far.


Awesome. I'm going with this one on Tuesday when I order my Kindle.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Teinouji said:


> Awesome. I'm going with this one on Tuesday when I order my Kindle.


Ooooh.. That's a nice one! I thought it was really hard to decide. I had also picked out a couple of black skins with a little decoration. The library skin that I picked out is a bit out of my "normal" range of skins. Since they don't cost too much, I figure that I can change my mind later. (And now I won't have to worry about any keys wearing off.)


----------



## dio_dio (Jan 6, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I forgot to take a picture of the skin before I put it on... but I can say that it's a flat skin. The key covers are not bubbled prior to putting on the Lindle.


The skin looks much better than the picture they have on the website for it! Looks nice. I was having trouble finding a skin that would go with my chocolate Medici but eventually I decided on these two..
http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sticker-Amazon-Generation-kindle3-NOKEY-477/dp/B004KEO954/ref=sr_1_690?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295800058&sr=1-690 and http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sticker-Amazon-Generation-kindle3-NOKEY-470/dp/B004J75CYO/ref=sr_1_174?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295799904&sr=1-174. I hope they're not too distracting. I've only had my kindle for a few days now and I find the letter "I" already fading  so I got these skins just in case.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

dio_dio said:


> The skin looks much better than the picture they have on the website for it! Looks nice. I was having trouble finding a skin that would go with my chocolate Medici but eventually I decided on these two..
> http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sticker-Amazon-Generation-kindle3-NOKEY-477/dp/B004KEO954/ref=sr_1_690?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295800058&sr=1-690 and http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sticker-Amazon-Generation-kindle3-NOKEY-470/dp/B004J75CYO/ref=sr_1_174?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295799904&sr=1-174. I hope they're not too distracting. I've only had my kindle for a few days now and I find the letter "I" already fading  so I got these skins just in case.


Nice! The first looks like it is a sepia version of what I have. I'd even like one like that in gray scale. Amazingly, I don't find all the colors distracting. The only thing that bugged me about my skin was how it looks crooked. The shelf that runs right above my screen looks like it is "off". I had contacted customer service and he said it is the shelf that is crooked, not the printing. I suppose that having books of varying height also through the eye off some. I don't even notice it now when I'm using my Kindle.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Teinouji said:


> What about this?


That one is pretty simple - although it might give a sensation of motion. They did have a few simple covers. Another that I liked was some sort of sunset pattern, I think. I'm not sure that I would even use the rear - I want to protect the keys.


----------

